# Florence



## bci151512 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you to everyone re my previous queries, I am now on the ask again. Does anyone know of anywhere around Florence that we could stay, ideally somewhat out of the hustle and bustle but with easy access to the city? Thanking all in advance.
Regards
Gail


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Camping International.
A short bus ride or taxi from pleasant rural site.
Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we stayed there a couple of years ago, site is fine (but very steep climb from the entrance to the main camping area), but the ring road is nearby and can be noisy. They were working on it then, so big diggers were going all night. Best to park up on the area away from the main road. 
Good buses in to town from the main road, approx 20 minutes walk from site.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We stayed at camping Michelangelo which is right in the city.
Mostly dry and dusty with little shade but right in the city.
One area is hostel type accommodation for backpackers and the bar/restaurant reflects this but offers good cheap food in an open air seating area with a roof.
We would definitely use again to see more of the city.
James


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We stayed here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3012

Nothing special but nice and cheap compared to campsites and half hours walk from the centre.

Pete


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We used Mugello Verde which is about 16 miles (30 mins by road) North of Florence and travelled into Florence daily by train from the station at San Piero a Sieve which is less than two miles from the camp and fairly easy cycling.
This site is Camping Cheque and a good standard though the site is on a steepish woodland plot.
We didn't take the bikes to town as Florence is fairly compact and the buses are good. Seemed less tense than the sites in the immediate environs of Florence.

Patrick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

We stayed at Camping Internazionale - short bus ride to the city and also buses from outside to Siena/San Gimignano - our review is here

We had a walk around Camping Michel Angelo - very convenient for the city - but at a price.

Russell


----------

